# F300 Opinions Please



## Filterlab (Nov 13, 2008)

I'm now getting back into watches after a few months away (and having sold virtually my entire collection for reasons beyond my control) and I fancy an Omega electronic watch (or maybe two). I've spotted this F300 Geneve Chronometer in excellent condition on eBay. The seller is a trader so service should be good and the watch itself is in remarkable condition, but as I'm a little vague on the pricing of these particular models I thought I'd ask you knowledgeable chaps for you opinions.

The auction can be found here eBay link.

Cheers!


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

I'm sure we all have our own views on what a particular watch is worth and, IMHO, the BIN price on this is too much...but then the seller knows that which is why he has added a Make An Offer option









Normally, I'd stay well away from a 1970's blue dialled Omega due to the dreaded lume virus...but this one does indeed look immaculate with no visible signs of fungus! Back to the price...somewhere between Â£200 and Â£300 I reckon. Ask the seller if the date moves automatically at midnight on all 31 days of the month...common problem.

Maybe my eye sight is playing up, but that movement looks as though its marked "ESA 916*3*" but it should be an ESA 9162.


----------



## mattbeef (Jul 17, 2008)

Your eye sight is fine Paul it is marked as a 9163 but the 3 doesnt look right as its not engraved like the other characters


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

mattbeef said:


> Your eye sight is fine Paul it is marked as a 9163 but the 3 doesnt look right as its not engraved like the other characters


The last digit often isn't engraved but stamped...because the ESA 9162 (date only) and ESA 9164 (day & date) shared most parts including the main ebauche plate....so they only stamped the last digit once they knew which version the movement was going to end up as.

But to the best of my knowledge, there never was an ESA 916*3*.


----------



## Filterlab (Nov 13, 2008)

Thanks for that valuable info chaps, these forums really do help with decision making. Despite liking that watch I think I'll pass on it for now. I've always preferred purchasing from forum members anyway.


----------



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

mattbeef said:


> Your eye sight is fine Paul it is marked as a 9163 but the 3 doesnt look right as its not engraved like the other characters


Exactly what I thought too. Here's a quick pic just taken of my SM120 f300 movement.










You can see that the 2 is smaller than the other numbers but definitely stamped and not engraved looking like in the sellers listing.

Price wise I think he's being very optimistic, I'd have thought between Â£225 and Â£275.

Also, I'm not sure but I think the case should have a starburst finish on these models, I'll check to confirm this.

Cheers,

Gary


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Here is one of my Tissot Tissonics....same case?? With brushed finish...and plenty of blue fungus.


----------



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

I think that's a different case Paul, shame about the fungus though  .

As I suspected the case should be grained, here's a NOS case I found.










Cheers,

Gary


----------



## jjoel (Aug 25, 2009)

If this topic is still open, I'd say you are right to pass on this one. Besides the authenticity issue, the price is higher than we'd pay in the US. I got a beauty last month for less than $250.

Joel


----------



## DMP (Jun 6, 2008)

Looking at the movement, I see that it has "unadjusted" engraved on it. Aren't all chronometers "adjusted" to at least 5 positions and engraved accordingly?


----------



## Filterlab (Nov 13, 2008)

jjoel said:


> If this topic is still open, I'd say you are right to pass on this one. Besides the authenticity issue, the price is higher than we'd pay in the US. I got a beauty last month for less than $250.
> 
> Joel


Cheers Joel, I will be passing on this one as there are too many oddities about it. I'm currently keeping an eye on a NOS Geneve F300 for Â£285 and a gold plated NOS Geneve for Â£350. I really want to buy Anthony's Speedsonic but I'm not sure I have the funds at the moment (that and I think he's sold it now anyway), but I'd really like to find a NOS or mint F300 Seamaster with a bracelet and a black face.

The search for that continues though! 

Thanks everyone for their input, very much appreciated!


----------

